
India’s next moon mission is cheaper than Hollywood film Interstellar - shahocean
https://m.timesofindia.com/home/science/chandrayaan-2-mission-cheaper-than-hollywood-film-interstellar/articleshow/62990361.cms
======
John_KZ
Gotta love the parachute in the infographic.

